# My daughters new puppy



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all my daughter came round with her new puppy so I thought I would sketch it.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That's really nice!! :biggrin::biggrin: I suck at realism :vs_sob:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

He/she is adorable!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks, leighann/Susan he's frankie she's trying to get some money back, he's supposed to be a pedigree dachshund and (because of his ears) they've had a DNA test and it turns out he's also Pembroke korgi as well the woman has been removed from the kennel club but is still advertising on Facebook and instagram that she's kennel club registered.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Still adorable! She's not getting rid of him?:vs_OMG:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

No no she loves him, he is adorable but they paid 1400 pound for a pedigree and adorable as he is he is still only a mongrel and they could have got one of those for 200 a big difference.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Criminals.
he's adorable though


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

You should see him this pic is rubbish does him no justice (trouble is the little so and so won't stay still more than a minuet, the face is too wide and the shading is pretty crap (I've never been good at portrait's (nor animals aparently)) I would bin it but my missus and daughter have threatened to cut certain bodily part's off if I do, Tanya (my daughter ) is off looking for a frame, it's OK but not worth framing but you can't tell them.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

kpnuts said:


> .....I would bin it but my missus and daughter have threatened to cut certain bodily part's off if I do,....


Seems a great incentive to keep it! :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all here are some pics of the actual dog and my daughter.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

he's tiny! I assumed him to be a medium size dog


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep to be fair he is only a puppy,


----------

